

How the Frontpage of the Internet Effects Traffic a Month after Launch - doesitmakesound
http://thatshirtwascash.com/blogs/news/15602155-how-the-frontpage-of-the-internet-effects-overall-traffic

======
ColinWright
Sorry to be "that guy," but this should be "Affects" and not "Effects."

~~~
doesitmakesound
It's cool. I changed it on the post. Thanks

